# Confidentiality & Other Thoughts on Telegraphing



## lansao (Dec 15, 2016)

Hello, I'm curious to learn more about how telegraphing is studied by different Wing Chun lineages. Is confidentiality of movement a priority across the board? If so, in what ways do you incorporate confidentiality into your practice?

~ Alan


----------



## wckf92 (Dec 15, 2016)

lansao said:


> Hello, I'm curious to learn more about how telegraphing is studied by different Wing Chun lineages. Is confidentiality of movement a priority across the board? If so, in what ways do you incorporate confidentiality into your practice?
> 
> ~ Alan



What you speak of is in SLT...CK...MYJ,...etc.


----------



## guy b (Dec 16, 2016)

lansao said:


> Hello, I'm curious to learn more about how telegraphing is studied by different Wing Chun lineages. Is confidentiality of movement a priority across the board? If so, in what ways do you incorporate confidentiality into your practice?
> 
> ~ Alan



Being ahead of the opponent also crucial. Impose upon them and make them react, don't wait and react


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 16, 2016)

guy b said:


> Being ahead of the opponent also crucial. Impose upon them and make them react, don't wait and react


I miss the connection between this and the OP, Guy. Can you make the connection for me?


----------



## DanT (Jan 10, 2017)

lansao said:


> Hello, I'm curious to learn more about how telegraphing is studied by different Wing Chun lineages. Is confidentiality of movement a priority across the board? If so, in what ways do you incorporate confidentiality into your practice?
> 
> ~ Alan


In my opinion, the execution of a technique should be crisp and quick, and when that's achieved you have reached a pretty decent level of skill. For example even if I tell you during sparring, "I'm going to do a Tan da followed by a front kick" or something like that, the execution of both techniques should be so quick and powerful that even that you know what I'm doing you shouldn't be able to stop it. That's the general idea anyways.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 12, 2017)

No telegraphing is one of the key elements of all Wing Chun.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 12, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> No telegraphing is one of the key elements of all Wing Chun.


I'd be curious if there are any arts that don't have this as one of their principles. The execution would be different, but I would expect any combat or competition art to need this.


----------



## lansao (Jan 12, 2017)

I believe they do. Am hoping this thread gets further into how we avoid and/or leverage telegraphing in some detail. Opportunity to share across lineages and across arts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 12, 2017)

If you punch from

- WC guard,
- side of your waist.
- side of your chest,
- middle of your chest,

you are telegraphing your punch. If you just punch from wherever your hand is, you are not. 

If you train punch from hands drop next to your legs position to your fist meets your opponent's face, you are not telegraphing your punch.


----------



## Cephalopod (Jan 12, 2017)

lansao said:


> I believe they do. Am hoping this thread gets further into how we avoid and/or leverage telegraphing in some detail. Opportunity to share across lineages and across arts.



Here's a concept borrowed from my previous style:
When you move in to close the gap to your opponent, if your head moves in a straight vector toward his eyes, he will not register movement as easily as if your head bobs up and down as you close the gap. Thus he will not react as quickly.

So don't bob up and down when you do your shuffle steps.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 12, 2017)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> If you punch from
> 
> - WC guard,
> - side of your waist.
> ...


I don't agree entirely. There are hand positions that don't look like fighting positions to most people, so the hands being at chest level need not be a telegraph of the intention.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 12, 2017)

I like the Jack Benny pose myself.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 12, 2017)

Like this


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 12, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> I don't agree entirely. There are hand positions that don't look like fighting positions to most people, so the hands being at chest level need not be a telegraph of the intention.


Are you saying that when you raise your fists next to your chest, or in WC guard, you are not telegraphing yourself?

When I was young, one time I had problem with a guy. I turned my body side way in front of him. He said, "Are you trying to fight?"

The definition of telegraphing is to let your opponent to know that you are ready to fight.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 12, 2017)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Are you saying that when you raise your fists next to your chest, or in WC guard, you are not telegraphing yourself?
> 
> When I was young, one time I had problem with a guy. I turned my body side way in front of him. He said, "Are you trying to fight?"
> 
> The definition of telegraphing is to let your opponent to know that you are ready to fight.


No, I'm talking about hand positions that approximate whatever your favorite guard is, but don't look like that guard. For me, it can be both hands up, palms out, in an "I don't want any trouble, friend" gesture. That approximates a "normal stance" with guard up. If I slide one foot slightly back, I get closer to a fighting stance, without looking like it, especially if I extend the rear-side hand forward more than the forward-side hand (so they remain parallel). This gives me my guard, with my hands at about chest level, without telegraphing that I'm about to strike.

Another option is the "thinking man" position (a.k.a. "the Jack Benny pose"), which puts up a reasonable fence, and looks even more natural with one foot slightly back.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 13, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> No, I'm talking about hand positions that approximate whatever your favorite guard is, but don't look like that guard. For me, it can be both hands up, palms out, in an "I don't want any trouble, friend" gesture. That approximates a "normal stance" with guard up. If I slide one foot slightly back, I get closer to a fighting stance, without looking like it, especially if I extend the rear-side hand forward more than the forward-side hand (so they remain parallel). This gives me my guard, with my hands at about chest level, without telegraphing that I'm about to strike.
> 
> Another option is the "thinking man" position (a.k.a. "the Jack Benny pose"), which puts up a reasonable fence, and looks even more natural with one foot slightly back.



Oh right, I know what you mean. I misunderstood.


----------

